# IDIOTS GUIDE?



## Keith T (Dec 17, 2021)

Good morning, My wife and I are retired UK citizens, who are considering a full time move to either Portugal or Spain, we are financially secure. Has anyone produced a comprehensive step by step guide of what is required to make the move post Brexit? I am aware of lots of information being available, but was wondering if anyone has pulled all the strands together?

Thanks Keith.


----------

